# Loose skin!



## Nippauls (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys I'm Paul !

A bit about myself, I have lost quite a lot of weight. I have gone from 320lbs to 168lbs within the space of a year, as expected I have quite a bit of loose skin! 

Currently I am in a caloric deficit of 500 calories a day, I'm doing intermittent fasting and I do 20 minutes of high incline/slow walking cardio a day. This is because I think losing more weight will help the appearance of my loose skin. I train for hypertrophy and hit my each body part twice a week. 

A lot of my friends say I should bulk into the loose skin I have, but I kind of disagree with that.. No idea really why I do, I'm just so confused right now, any advice would be greatly appreciated, I will post pictures for you all to get an idea.

Many thanks <3

http://postimg.org/gallery/80lt1h24/51009e19/


----------



## psychowhite (May 13, 2014)

Plastic surgery...?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Puppy (May 13, 2014)

Don't know the answer but congratulations on giving the rest of America no excuse


----------



## HeavyB (May 13, 2014)

You need to gain lean muscle to fill out. Be careful bulking you can get fat easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2014)

Good transformation. Looks like two diff people. Didnt notice much in the way of loose skin, where is it? 


> Currently I am in a caloric deficit of 500 calories a day





> I train for hypertrophy



You wont gain or grow on a caloric deficit. So training for hypertrophy on a deficit is just going to skyrocket your cortisol and you'll probably lose more muscle, perpetuating more loose skin. 

Honestly? my advice would be a 500-1000 calorie surplus while training for hypertrophy. Skin should appear tighter once you gain muscle.


----------



## Nippauls (May 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2014)

Nippauls said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate it



Right. For example, The skin on my scrotum appears loose because my nads have atrophied from  constant gear abuse. If they plumped, aka i went natty and megadosed clomid and such, they would grow larger and the skin would appear tighter...and more desirable. 

So my point is, if you just beef up you'll be ok. I  sent you a PM with a few pics to help illustrate my point. Please respond.


----------



## the_predator (May 18, 2014)

WOW...awesome transformation! I have to agree with SFW, I really don't see any loose skin. Are you being overly paranoid maybe?


----------



## exerciseordie (May 18, 2014)

Not a lot of loose skin. Time and lean mass will help do away with any you may have. If it is really horrible and I'm just missing it then surgery is about all you can do. But you look fine man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cluv909 (May 18, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> You need to gain lean muscle to fill out. Be careful bulking you can get fat easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you usually do for stretch marks? My biceps are covered with them.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2014)

Wow!  Just give it time.  It should tighten up over time.


----------

